# FG 42 in 7.92x33mm Kurz



## gjs238 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds like a winning combination!
But alas, 'twas not to be.


----------



## norab (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know that it would be an improvement, you pick up 10 rounds in the magazine with the MP-44 but full auto was only supposed to be used in an emergency. The two rifles essentially weight the same and are nearly the same overall length, ( the FG-42 is only 5 mm longer) With the FG-42 I get a more straight line stock design to reduce muzzle climb, a built in bipod to aid in accurate prone fire, I can use the same round as the other riflemen and the squad machine gun and I get 150 meters more effective range with a higher rate of full auto and built in scope mounts. for my two cents I'd just as soon have the FG-42 if they were my only two choices


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think the idea of the FG 42 was to replace the Mauser 98 rifle, the MP 40 submachine gun AND the MG 34 with one gun.

Changing the gun to use 7.92X33 ammo cuts the range to the point that the MG 34 (or mg 42) is still needed for long range firepower.


----------



## davebender (Jul 27, 2010)

> Changing the gun to use 7.92X33 ammo cuts the range to the point that the MG 34 (or mg 42) is still needed for long range firepower.


I suspect that's what the German Army concluded. 

RPK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
However the Soviet Union thought differently. The RPK was a lot like the weapon being proposed here.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 28, 2010)

Russians still issued 7.63x54 PK machine guns at company level or lower. 
Even during the 50s they had DPs, DPMs and belt fed RP-46s to supplement the 7.62x39 RPDs. 

Maybe the Germans did screw up in "the best is the enemy of better".
While an 7.92X33 FG-42 would have replaced at least some of the MG 34/42s in a parachute company/battalion it couldn't replace all of them. I am talking about just the bipod versions here. 
Since a 7.92X33 couldn't meet the requirement it might have been a no go.


----------



## davebender (Jul 28, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puma_(IFV)
On a related note, the new German Puma IFV uses a 5.56mm HK MG4 for the coaxial machinegun. I find it surprising they would mount such a small machinegun on an armored vehicle. 5.56mm NATO has roughly the same knock down power as the 7.92mm kurz and Soviet 7.62mm x 39 (i.e. RPK) round.


----------

